# Ovulation confusion.... Pt 2



## Wishingforbump (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok so I posed on here a few days ago about my ovulation pains. Basically I was having severe ov pains around 9 o'clock on Friday night but having -opks. Then on saturday I got my first + but it's now Tuesday night an I'm still having +opks. Dp and I BD on Saturday and Sunday thinking we wer bang on the right days but now I have missed two days of +

I'm so confused. Dose an LH surge linger?? Do ov pains happen when the egg pops out? Have I missed my window??


----------



## Wishingforbump (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyone


----------



## Becky1978 (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't help with ovulation pain advice as I've never had ovulation pains. I have polycystic ovaries & have been told that opks may not always be reliable for me as sometimes there can be a peak, but not enough to release an egg. Perhaps you had a few small lh surges but not enough to release an egg, though if you were having ovulation pains I'm not sure that stacks up as the lh surge comes before the egg is released so it doesn't quite make sense - it would explain why you got a -opk the day after your ovulation pains, but not why you then keep getting + opks after you think you ovulated. Unless you released more than 1 egg??! As for the best days, hopefully the sperm will have survived a few days so you could still get pregnant - a friend told me about someone she knows who ovulated 4 days after she had sex & got pregnant so it can happen!


----------



## Wishingforbump (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for replying becky  it's weird isn't it!!! I don't know what to think?? I was having - opk b4 my ov pains for a day so I just don't hVe a clue   I'm usually really intune with my body but it's played some tricks on me this month I think!!! 

Sods law I suppose as this was my last effort of naturally getting pg b4 I start Ivf nxt month. Tut lol xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I used to get what I thought were ovulation pains, but they turned out to be attributed to my fibroids.
Sheila


----------



## Wishingforbump (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Sheila,  fobroids on ur overies or in your uterus  Did u have any other symptoms? Xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a single massive fibroid within the uterus, it was soo big it was squashing my tubes, hence the monthly pain - which I attributed to my ovulation- I would imagine if you had any fibroids within your uterus, it would have been picked up during your HSG.
My other symptoms were excessively heavy, long and painful periods - which I've always had and just thought I was unlucky !


----------

